# Babysitter Blues



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever had problems with the dog not respecting "the babysitter"? 

Had problems with your dog regressing into bad behaviors, you thought were gone, because you are not spending as much time with the dog as usual?

Ever feel uneasy about leaving your dog with a "babysitter"?

??

I am working an 11 hour temp job, six days a week, two more weeks left, and Cole seems to be really effected obviously. He bit my dad twice already and while I feel my dad was instigating, it is still unacceptable!!

That being said, I was told my dad brought home pig ears which Cole has been possessive of in the past and everything went smoothly. 

I am thinking he was a bit shocked of how many hours I spend away, it is a nightshift, btw but I am worried that he is just not as progressed as I thought he was... 

Anyone have advice?

I have asked my parents to be more firm with him to show he needs to show respect. Cole loves them both a lot. I am just nervous to leave him alone with anyone else besides me now.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles walks all over anyone who babysits him. He gives them big baby eyes for more treats, pulls them on walks, and lies all over their furniture without being invited. We tell people they can be firm with him, but doesn't happen often. We have struggled with who to leave him with, as we love him to be with friends but don't want any bad relations if something were to happen to our baby. So far everything has been fine and Miles has been safe, we just tell friends not to let him off leash and to crate when they are not home.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs regress when their way of life is turned around. He is staying with people that love him and I doubt they will change. With only two weeks left I wouldn't make a big deal of it. 

Every time my husband takes the dogs hunting without me I have something to work on the next week. He lets then get by with murder.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you thought about a professional dog sitter??
If you're in the UK there are plenty of us who primarily care for working / high energy dogs.
Could you find someone who's used to vizsla's then he wouldn't be allowed to behave that way.
Maybe you're asking too much of your family...


----------

